# LR mobile lens correction ruining my raw files.



## dave_bass5 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ive recently got a Canon 5Dmkiv and have been noticing my raw files changing quite drastically once they are imported in to LRM on my iPad pro. They get brighter and look a bit more washed out.
Ive whittled this down to the lens correction routine. Turning this off causes the images to remain as they were when first imported.

Is this a bug, working as intended or maybe just not supported?

Dave.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 17, 2017)

What happens if you import directly into Lightroom and apply lens corrections there? "Getting brighter" is often the result of the vignette correction, which in turn will depend upon the lens and lens profile being used. 

Does this happen all the time, even with different lenses? Or is it one lens in particular?


----------



## dave_bass5 (Mar 17, 2017)

You cant import directly to LR on IOS devices. 

Yes, any lenses i use. The colour also seem to get weaker as well. I understand that LRM is using Adobe standard as its camera profile, but i dont get the same results with LR on my PC.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 17, 2017)

I think Jim meant directly into Lightroom on your PC. 'Adobe Standard' is a camera profile, not a lens profile. So if you import the images on your PC, do you apply a lens corrections profile automatically?


----------



## dave_bass5 (Mar 17, 2017)

LR mobile wont run on a PC so im not sure why its relevant.

For what its worth i have no issues with the PC version. I dont use it much. My images are imported directly to LRM from the IOS photo app.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 17, 2017)

It's relevant to compare, and to check what happens.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 17, 2017)

dave_bass5 said:


> LR mobile wont run on a PC so im not sure why its relevant.



The point is that you should not be seeing drastically differing results when applying lens corrections to the same image in LRm and LRD. If you are seeing such different results, then it tends to suggest that there might be a problem with the lens profiles in LRm. Could you share "before and after" screenshots from your iPad so that we can see the problem?


----------



## dave_bass5 (Mar 17, 2017)

LOl, thats why i started this thread. I know its not right. 


I dont think we are getting anywhere here, i seem to keep repeating myself, i thought my first post was clear that it had nothing to do with LR desktop and that it wasn't right, so ill file a report with Adobe and hope they can look in to it. 

Thanks anyway. Feel free to close the thread.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 17, 2017)

I think you're missing the point. This _may_ or _may not_ be as intended. Lens profiles do change the brightness of the image if they correct for vignetting. The only way to see if it works as intended is to compare what happens in LrM with what happens if you do the same thing in LrD. But as you clearly don't want to do that, we should indeed consider this thread closed. Good luck with your report to Adobe.


----------



## dave_bass5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Well ive already said i have no issues with LRD. As a long time user of both LRD and LRM i have not seen this happen until i got my 5Dmkiv, and ONLY on LRM.

Thus, im asking if this camera might not be fully supported yet, or if it is why is this happening. 

Sorry i know you want to help but it seems i have to keep going over the same points and not getting any further. We are up to 10 posts and all the talk has been about LRD. Posting screen shots will just show a difference. As the lens correction is only one button there is nothing that can be tweaked or adjusted, other than on or off. 

I appreciate no one has the answer so yes, ill file it with Adobe and continue to keep the correction off for this camera until i see an improvement,.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2017)

When you file the bug Dave, can you include lens profiles on/off screenshots for the same photo on both LRD and LRM. That way it'll be immediately clear if it's a bug in LRM - and things that are clearcut bugs get more attention. Thanks!


----------



## Fred Stephenson (Apr 16, 2017)

dave_bass5 said:


> LR mobile wont run on a PC so im not sure why its relevant.
> 
> For what its worth i have no issues with the PC version. I dont use it much. My images are imported directly to LRM from the IOS photo app.


Why would someone wan't mobile on your PC. Lightroom works ok but slow as far as syncing goes.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 16, 2017)

Fred Stephenson said:


> Why would someone wan't mobile on your PC. Lightroom works ok but slow as far as syncing goes.


One of my mobile devices is a Laptop.  While LR runs fine on it, I don't have access to LR Mobile which only sync's to my Master catalog on iMac.  Having LR Mobile on my laptop would extend my workflow greatly.


----------

